# Back from Yosemite!



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

We spent Two nights in Yosemite with full hookups at 1000 Trails. What a great first trip!







The TT performed awesome! (I did have to tape and tighten all the fittings under the kitchen sink.) Luckily I had a sponge and a mop.







It was a great first trailer experience. We all three had a wonderful time. We chose to leave early and move to Kings Canyon, only because 9 hours in the car was too much for the little one. Six hours to Sequoia/Kings is much better. We dry camped for two days and that was great too! Backed the trailer right on in.







Practicing out in front of the house was definitely a life saver. There is still a lot to learn about climbing steep windy roads though.







The tow vehicle did awesome. A great hitch setup is really key! Can't wait to fill you in on the next one.

I still couldn't believe my wife had never played Scrabble.









Qerted is a word, Isn't it?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome deal John, and glad to hear the trip went well. We enjoyed Yosemite Lakes this summer and will go back again next year. Funny you should mention it but one of our waste fittings under the kitchen sink went loose while we were there too and made a puddle







Easy enough fix though with no tools required.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

> Funny you should mention it but one of our waste fittings under the kitchen sink went loose while we were there too and made a puddle


Ditto here- mine was barely hand tight when I checked it. I wonder who they have assembling drain pipes over there at the factory?

Kevin P.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thousand Trails at Yosemite Lakes was our last trip in our '03 Wanderer 179UD TT before moving up to the new OB 21RS. We made that last voyage on 6/25-6/30/04. We enjoyed the 30 min drive into the park to visit with my wifes brother and his family on the valley floor.

We look fwd to going back to Yosemite Lakes next year but this time we are just going to rent one of the Yurts and save on the gas from So Cal.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Gonzo, we just missed you there after staying a week and leaving on June 19th.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA Jim,

Are you a Thousand Trails member?

We have been since 06/03. We camp alot at the Idyllwild preserve (our local favorite) and just enjoyed our first stay at Pio Pico down in San Diego.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes we are members since the begining of this year. We also love the Idyllwild preserve and were there last month. Never been to Pio Pico yet. Our next trip will be to the Rancho Oso location by Santa Barbara in October. Although we are toying with the thought of doing another local run before school starts on Sept. 7th.

We should hook-up sometime with the other S-Cal locals.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CJ,

The fact that you are a TT member is excellent news.

I would definately like to get together with you and other So Cal locals.

Our home TT preserve is Wilderness Lakes but its not very enjoyable in the summer months, i.e., the dairy farm and the alfalfa fields yield ungodly fly infestations. However, it is fun to fish and swim there in the other seasons. The fact that is closer to us than most of the other preserves is a big reason for us going there.

You can find us in Idyllwild at least 1x a month. We will definately go back to Pio Pico as it was only about a 2 hour drive down there from Orange County on a Friday night after leaving home about 7:30pm. Very easy to get to.

We visited Rancho Oso back in 08/03 but it was very hot and dusty at that time. I think if we have a mild October, you will be very happy with your planned trip. We love the fact that you are only about 30 minutes from the tourist beach strip and pier in Santa Barbara (we love it there).

I haven't been to Soledad Canyon yet but some other TT members I have talked to say it's one of the nicer preserves and always has a space for you.

Anyway, I look forward to crossing paths with you some day down the road.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Good to hear you enjoyed your trip. We made our maiden voyage in our new 2005 26RS this week. We stayed at the Pacific City Preserve in N. Oregon. We used the dealer promotional offer for 1000 Trails - 4 Days 3 Nights. We didn't even get the tour. The promo card said the husband and wife were both "requested to attend". he sales guy wasn't too excited when the wife opted out of his presentation. I said that we wouldn't purchase after only seeing 1 site anyway. He said enjoy the rest of your stay. LOL
Pacific city is a beautiful site, and the weather cleared on the 2nd day. I would highly recomend it to all the 1000 trail members.
As for our maiden voyage, our lil house performed admirably. We quickly learned about Grey water management...sewer for members only. The mini blinds are worthless...LOL. There is way more storage than needed. And my 2000 Mountaineer is fine pulling it!!! Though the WD setup was a pain in the behind. I stopped by the dealer's on the way home and he said he would fix my setup for me.


----------

